# Digestion time?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would suspect you would have to wait at least 12 hrs or so before you saw the first sign of the bag.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Boy I bet those peas tasted yummy. Hope it all comes out ok and not to messy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep, 8-12 hours and you should have emission. Peas shouldn't hurt him but the plastic bag you should watch for. They have such discerning palates LOL.


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Willie did it again. He ate a bunch of paper New Year's Eve. He started "heaving" early the next morning and then "passed" some of the paper later in the day. 

Because he had been kenneled about five days before the incident, I thought it was probably kennel cough but did not want to take any chances. We went to the emergency vet. After a thorough exam, x-rays and a $378 vet bill, it was decided that the cough was not related to eating the humongous wad of paper. The cough was indeed kennel cough and he is on meds for this. The x-rays showed a lot of gas in his digestive track. No surprise. Now five days letter I discovered more "paper poo pellets" on our last trip outside. (They are definitely from his New Year's Eve feast.)

Willie seems to be OK. His appetite is "more than just good' and there has been no vomiting or diarrhea.

What a dog! Oh, my other golden, Mollie, use to try to eat rocks. She's quite a dog too!

Tom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's amazing how long something can actually stay in their stomachs. The ER Vet told me it can take weeks sometimes for something to leave the stomach and work it's way out. It was a long time before Tucker threw up the plastic wrappers that the Hostess Cupcakes where in. He ate almost a whole economy size box of Choc. cupcakes! Oh, by the way, the wrappers were empty when they came up!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Is Willie a puppy? Lucky used to eat rocks and any kid's toys he could get his teeth onto. I remember how devestated my daughter was when he threw up peices of her "My Little Pony" and my Son's cries when he saw a minature hotwheel car in dog poop. Ahhh those were the days when every poop was a surprise.

Hope your guy feels better soon and gets over his Kennel Cough quick. Its really hard when they are sick.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree,,, the time will depend on the digestablity of the item... food goes right through.. the next day we see the things the parrot tossed them... :doh: but once I threw away a cheap bed because Rusty kept tearing holes in it and eating the nasty green hairy looking stuffing.. A month AFTER I threw it out he walked into the living room, started making choking sounds and hacked up about a half a cup wad of the nasty stuff... :yuck: must have been lodged in there pretty good!


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your experiences on "delayed passings". Willie is two and Mollie is three. As far as I am concerned they are still both pups. They sure act that way. Do goldens ever grow up? However, I do sort of like them as they are. I like them lots as a matter of fact.

Tom


----------

